# Calling All April (or beginning of May) Testers (TWW)



## babydrms

So after going over AQ's thread from March, I decided we should do a new one. Why not have everyone in the Assisted Conception area, no matter what your doing - submit a tentative date of testing, whether you having IVF or IUI, and a few other details...maybe like your meds, protocol, number of follies and/or number of embies put back. Please add all the details because I am always curious (as I am sure others as well) when there is a BFP, how exactly someone got there!! 

I will try to update this first page everyday as people get more information. Good luck everyone with your upcoming treatments! :dust: to you all!!! 



Here we go!

*April 3rd*
*dde* - IUI #3 Clomid+trigger :bfn: :hugs:

*April 5th*
*trying hard* - IUI #1 Clomid Follies: 1x(16.5), 1x(11) :bfn: :hugs:


*April 6th*
*Fallen Ambers* - IUI #5 Lupron+Menopur+Follistim Follies: 18 mature!!!

*April 9th*
*mrsbuckeye09* - IUI #1 Clomid+trigger Follies: 2x(14) :bfn: :hugs:
*Jacquelyn718* - IUI #2 (w/ DS) Clomid+trigger :bfn: :hugs:
*lovinlife* - IVF BCP+Stim(?)+Lupron Trigger Embryo: Day 5 blast (5AA) :bfp:
*Brittles* - IUI #2 w/ trigger Follies: 4x(23-25), 1x(19-20) :bfp:

*April 10th*
*Bastetgrrl* - IUI#1 Gonal F Follies: 1 mature :bfp: :angel:

*April 12th*
*denise.leah* - IVF #1 bcp+Lupron+Menopur

*April 16th*
*phoenixrose* - IUI #3 Low dose Follistim :bfn: :hugs:
*keepinthefaithx* - TI Clomid+Trigger
*L4hope* - IUI#1 Clomid+Ovidrel Follies:1x(19) :bfn: :hugs:

*April 18th*
*CanAmFam* - FET#2 BCP+Lupron Embryos: 3 :bfp:

*April 19th*
*ttcfurrever* - IVF #2 Synarel+Gonal F+Menopur 14 eggies/10 fertilized OHSS - No Transfer FET next cycle
*gigliblob* - IUI #1 Follies: 3 mature

*April 23th*
*katrus78* - IVF #1 BCP+Follistim+Ganirelix Embryos x2 :bfp:

*April 29th*
*JulesJules100* - IUI #2 Gonal F+Trigger Follies x4 :bfn: :hugs:

*April 30th*
*desperate4567* - FET #1 - Embies: 3dt x2 (1 - 8 cell and 1 - 7 cell w/AH) :bfp:

*April (at the end)*
*LolaAnn* - TI Clomid
*Jacquelyn718* - IUI #3 (w/ds) - Clomid+Trigger

*May 7th*
*babydrms* - FET #1 BCP+Lupron Embies: x2 blasts. :bfn: :cry:


*May 8th*
*Springy* - IVF #1 Gonal F+Luveris+Ganirelix Embies: x2 :bfn: :hugs:

*May 9th*
*mrsbuckeye09* - IUI #2 clomid+trigger :bfp:
*Goldy* - FET #1
*kelly9* - FET #1 BCP+Suprefact Embies: x2 (8 cells each)


*May 18th*
*SweetCarolina* - IVF #1 Follistim+Luveris+Ganirelix


----------



## Brittles

Hi!! 
Actually going in for IUI #2 tomorrow!!
So testing everyday to watch the HCG go out of my system so I know I get a good result. 
But should be real "testing" April 7th and beyond. (Although, I will test every day cause I am a obsessive POASer. 
I had 4 23-25nm follies and 1 19-20nm follies on the right, quiet on the left. 
Like I said, IUI #2 in about 15 hours!! you can see from my ticker below, Ive been waiting a LONG time!!


----------



## babydrms

Hi Brittles!! Good luck tomorrow and I hope your our first BFP!


----------



## Springy

Hey Babydrmrs

I'm IVF and will be testing around April 30th .... I'll probably be the last of all of us in April but hopefully I can end the month with a bang and a nice big BFP!!!!


----------



## babydrms

Hi Springy!! Exactly, ending with a BFP will be perfect!


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

Ill be doing my FIRST IUI next wednesday 3/28/12, with a tigger shot on monday 3/26/12.

I had a U/S today with two follies at 14mm :).....


----------



## babydrms

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> Ill be doing my FIRST IUI next wednesday 3/28/12, with a tigger shot on monday 3/26/12.
> 
> I had a U/S today with two follies at 14mm :).....

Hi mrsbuckeye :wave: - when is your official test day (OTD)?


----------



## Brittles

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> Ill be doing my FIRST IUI next wednesday 3/28/12, with a tigger shot on monday 3/26/12.
> 
> I had a U/S today with two follies at 14mm :).....

YAY! I just had mine done. Care to obsess over symptoms together? :haha::hugs: Good luck and :dust: to you and ALL of us!!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hello everyone~

We had our IUI this past Thursday, March 22nd, therefore, our test date will April 6th. I'm hoping for good news. We have been doing IUI's since July of last year, with a total of 3 months break in between some IUIs. It's been a long journey! I will be 40 in May, and I'm afraid, the end of the road might be near for us. We have already invested over $55K...depleted our savings account and now tapping into our 401Ks.....
*sigh*

Prayers and blessings needed on this end, and of course, sent to all of you. :flower:


----------



## denise.leah

Hey Ladies. Not officially doing my ER and ET until the first week of April, but wanted to get a head-start on getting to know everyone. My trigger should be 03/31!! OTD 04/12!

I am thinking about testing out the trigger, ok lets be honest I think I will be testing everyday, because I too, am a POAS addict :dohh:. Any thoughts??


----------



## Brittles

denise.leah said:


> Hey Ladies. Not officially doing my ER and ET until the first week of April, but wanted to get a head-start on getting to know everyone. My trigger should be 03/31!! OTD 04/12!
> 
> I am thinking about testing out the trigger, ok lets be honest I think I will be testing everyday, because I too, am a POAS addict :dohh:. Any thoughts??

Last trigger I took one everyday to watch it leave my system, so I had peace of mind that after that it would be a true reading. I too am a POAS addict. Doubt there will be any break from testing every day since it takes 6-7 days and I usually start testing 8dpo on non-iui months.:blush:


----------



## katrus78

Hi! I am ivf #1 and start stims today, but I don't know any definite dates yet for testing. Let's say it's going to be around April 25th, and I can change that date later when I will know for sure. You can see my story on my siggy.


----------



## babydrms

Brittles said:


> YAY! I just had mine done. Care to obsess over symptoms together? :haha::hugs: Good luck and :dust: to you and ALL of us!!

:happydance: How did everything go? Fx'd!



Fallen Ambers said:


> Hello everyone~
> 
> We had our IUI this past Thursday, March 22nd, therefore, our test date will April 6th. I'm hoping for good news. We have been doing IUI's since July of last year, with a total of 3 months break in between some IUIs. It's been a long journey! I will be 40 in May, and I'm afraid, the end of the road might be near for us. We have already invested over $55K...depleted our savings account and now tapping into our 401Ks.....
> *sigh*
> 
> Prayers and blessings needed on this end, and of course, sent to all of you. :flower:


Sorry to hear the end may be near. I hope this is this is the last cycle you ever need to worry about it!! How many follies did you have? Were your post wash counts good?




denise.leah said:


> Hey Ladies. Not officially doing my ER and ET until the first week of April, but wanted to get a head-start on getting to know everyone. My trigger should be 03/31!! OTD 04/12!
> 
> I am thinking about testing out the trigger, ok lets be honest I think I will be testing everyday, because I too, am a POAS addict :dohh:. Any thoughts??

Hi :wave: I think you are in good company - plenty of POAS addicts here, including myself. I tested out the triggers on my last two IVF cycles. It helps to pass the time ya know? Good luck! When will you start (or did you start) stimming?


----------



## Brittles

babydrms said:


> :happydance: How did everything go? Fx'd!

112 million pre-wash, 32 million post wash:happydance: Doctor said everything looked "excellent" :bunny::rain:\\:D/=D&gt;:yipee: Just now gonna obsess over symptoms and hoping my progesterone stays up this month![-o&lt;


----------



## babydrms

Brittles said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: How did everything go? Fx'd!
> 
> 112 million pre-wash, 32 million post wash:happydance: Doctor said everything looked "excellent" :bunny::rain:\\:D/=D&gt;:yipee: Just now gonna obsess over symptoms and hoping my progesterone stays up this month![-o&lt;Click to expand...

Great numbers! Do you have to take progesterone?


----------



## denise.leah

Brittles said:


> denise.leah said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies. Not officially doing my ER and ET until the first week of April, but wanted to get a head-start on getting to know everyone. My trigger should be 03/31!! OTD 04/12!
> 
> I am thinking about testing out the trigger, ok lets be honest I think I will be testing everyday, because I too, am a POAS addict :dohh:. Any thoughts??
> 
> Last trigger I took one everyday to watch it leave my system, so I had peace of mind that after that it would be a true reading. I too am a POAS addict. Doubt there will be any break from testing every day since it takes 6-7 days and I usually start testing 8dpo on non-iui months.:blush:Click to expand...


So glad to hear others have tested it out. I have been scouring the boards and oddly haven't seen to many girls testing it out. I thought there was something I didn't know.:haha: Thanks for the insight!! Great numbers BTW!!! doing the :happydance: for you! DH's last s/a was 9mil and we haven't even seen them at post wash yet. Go you guys!!



denise.leah said:


> Hey Ladies. Not officially doing my ER and ET until the first week of April, but wanted to get a head-start on getting to know everyone. My trigger should be 03/31!! OTD 04/12!
> 
> I am thinking about testing out the trigger, ok lets be honest I think I will be testing everyday, because I too, am a POAS addict :dohh:. Any thoughts??

Hi :wave: I think you are in good company - plenty of POAS addicts here, including myself. I tested out the triggers on my last two IVF cycles. It helps to pass the time ya know? Good luck! When will you start (or did you start) stimming?[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the welcome!! I am so excited I will not be the only one testing it out. I had the same thing in mind about passing the time. I really don't know how those ladies that wait till their OTD to find out. More power to them, cuz I certainly couldn't do it! Today is day 4 of stimming :happydance: Menopur 4vials/day with lupron 10units. Good luck to you too girl!!!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

babydrms~ I had 18 mature follies and my E2 was 1450. Pre-wash count was 97 millions and post-wash was 37 millions with 3.5 motility.
I had a very agressive and long protocol (almost 3 weeks)- at this point, I would welcome twins or even triplets, hence why the doctor was so aggressive with the meds.


----------



## babydrms

Fallen Ambers said:


> babydrms~ I had 18 mature follies and my E2 was 1450. Pre-wash count was 97 millions and post-wash was 37 millions with 3.5 motility.
> I had a very agressive and long protocol (almost 3 weeks)- at this point, I would welcome twins or even triplets, hence why the doctor was so aggressive with the meds.

Wow, 18 is a lot of follies - sounds more like an IVF cycle than IUI. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Brittles

babydrms said:


> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: How did everything go? Fx'd!
> 
> 112 million pre-wash, 32 million post wash:happydance: Doctor said everything looked "excellent" :bunny::rain:\\:D/=D&gt;:yipee: Just now gonna obsess over symptoms and hoping my progesterone stays up this month![-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Great numbers! Do you have to take progesterone?Click to expand...

No, since they upped my Clomid, they are gonna wait to see if it alone helped. I get my blood drawn on Friday. So FXd for good numbers there too and that :bfp: next week. My husband and I are both military and he actually leaves tomorrow to be stationed at another base. This was our last "fresh" chance. We froze just in case, but hoping we dont have to use it. If I can get preggers I can get out of the military early, otherwise, its 2.5 years apart until my enlistments up :cry:


----------



## Brittles

Fallen Ambers said:


> babydrms~ I had 18 mature follies and my E2 was 1450. Pre-wash count was 97 millions and post-wash was 37 millions with 3.5 motility.
> I had a very agressive and long protocol (almost 3 weeks)- at this point, I would welcome twins or even triplets, hence why the doctor was so aggressive with the meds.

Holy crap! I would be thinking multiples also with that many follies. That would almost scare me! I mean, the more babies, the merrier, but I hope its no more than 3 for your health and the babies, ya know!? Either way. Good Luck and STICKY BEAN(S)!! :dust::thumbup:


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi ladies!! :wave:
Please can you add me to the list. This is my first assisted cycle, taking 100mg clomid days 7-11 (weird days I know!). So will be testing end of april. I have seriously messed up cycles due to pcos so I just hope this makes me ovulate nice and early!!!! enough of the 60+ day cycles already.

Brittles I really hope you can catch the egg this time and get out of your enlistment!! 2.5 years is a long time!! xx


----------



## Brittles

LolaAnn said:


> Hi ladies!! :wave:
> Please can you add me to the list. This is my first assisted cycle, taking 100mg clomid days 7-11 (weird days I know!). So will be testing end of april. I have seriously messed up cycles due to pcos so I just hope this makes me ovulate nice and early!!!! enough of the 60+ day cycles already.
> 
> Brittles I really hope you can catch the egg this time and get out of your enlistment!! 2.5 years is a long time!! xx

Not weird days! Every doc picks different days, you are within protocol.:thumbup: 60 day cycles, ouch! Mine were 40/20/25/30/45 just ALL over the place before clomid. I one had 3 periods in a month. PCOS SUCCCKS! Thanks, I mean, I would love to stay in, but I think I would be much happier as a stay at home mom, supporting my husband in his career, than apart for so long. I don't love any job more than being a mom. That's where I want to be and we are finally financially in a place where we could do that. Hell, two households is ruining our financial freedom. :shrug: But I do feel really good about this cycle. I have been napping all day, the O cramps on with a vengeance so I'm wondering maybe :oneofeach:!! WE'll see! So, are you gonna be doing IUI/IVF? Or just the meds? :dust: :hugs: and good luck to you this month!!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

Yay for napping! It can only help. I'm just doing clomid, unmonitored, and will be BD every day from my last pill to after I know I've ovulated. Knowing my past cycles, that could be AGES. I'm desperate and so is hubby so we've agreed on that plan. It's gonna be hard though, we normally only do it 2-3 times a week if that LOL.

Do you already have a child? Your siggy says so - I have one son who is coming up to 2 x


----------



## denise.leah

Brittles - So sorry to hear about DH leaving. My hubby was in the military and was constantly having to go away for one thing or another. I really hope this is your cycle!!! That way you guys don't have to face that awful 2.5 years!!!:hugs:


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

babydrms said:


> mrsbuckeye09 said:
> 
> 
> Ill be doing my FIRST IUI next wednesday 3/28/12, with a tigger shot on monday 3/26/12.
> 
> I had a U/S today with two follies at 14mm :).....
> 
> Hi mrsbuckeye :wave: - when is your official test day (OTD)?Click to expand...


April 9th....


----------



## Brittles

LolaAnn said:


> Yay for napping! It can only help. I'm just doing clomid, unmonitored, and will be BD every day from my last pill to after I know I've ovulated. Knowing my past cycles, that could be AGES. I'm desperate and so is hubby so we've agreed on that plan. It's gonna be hard though, we normally only do it 2-3 times a week if that LOL.
> 
> Do you already have a child? Your siggy says so - I have one son who is coming up to 2 x

Yes, I have a son from a previous marriage. My hubby now has no children and is 30, and an only child so he is REALLY anxious to have one. He wants a lil girl :pink: I don't care but I do love boys. My sis has 3 girls and I'm pretty sure I would be bald from pulling my hair out :rofl:

So how long have you TTC? Hopefully you just need a lil boost in your eggs and them maturing and the clomid will get you right where you need to be!! :thumbup: Did you have a hard time ttc your son?


----------



## Brittles

LolaAnn said:


> Yay for napping! It can only help. I'm just doing clomid, unmonitored, and will be BD every day from my last pill to after I know I've ovulated. Knowing my past cycles, that could be AGES. I'm desperate and so is hubby so we've agreed on that plan. It's gonna be hard though, we normally only do it 2-3 times a week if that LOL.
> 
> Do you already have a child? Your siggy says so - I have one son who is coming up to 2 x

P.S. Your son is so gorgeous!! :awww::D


----------



## phoenixrose

I'm joining in...this is my 2nd round of Follistim. So far they've had me on 50 IU but everytime they take bloods/do an u/s it could change. Today will be day 5 of stimming (cd7) Just had my first follicle study this morning. With 50 IU the first 4 days of stim I have 2 good ones on the left and 5 that are competing on the right. I had about the same numbers last time and ended up with 2-3 mature follicles (hard to test cause last u/s was 3 days before O). I will probably have my IUI this weekend or early next week and test somewhere around April 20th

To make this easy for you babydrms:
April 20
Phoenixrose: low dose Follistim + IUI


----------



## LolaAnn

Brittles said:


> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> Yay for napping! It can only help. I'm just doing clomid, unmonitored, and will be BD every day from my last pill to after I know I've ovulated. Knowing my past cycles, that could be AGES. I'm desperate and so is hubby so we've agreed on that plan. It's gonna be hard though, we normally only do it 2-3 times a week if that LOL.
> 
> Do you already have a child? Your siggy says so - I have one son who is coming up to 2 x
> 
> Yes, I have a son from a previous marriage. My hubby now has no children and is 30, and an only child so he is REALLY anxious to have one. He wants a lil girl :pink: I don't care but I do love boys. My sis has 3 girls and I'm pretty sure I would be bald from pulling my hair out :rofl:
> 
> So how long have you TTC? Hopefully you just need a lil boost in your eggs and them maturing and the clomid will get you right where you need to be!! :thumbup: Did you have a hard time ttc your son?Click to expand...

Thanks sweetie! So sweet that your hubby wants a girl, mine isn't bothered but is verrrrrrrrrrry happy he has a son haha.
I've been TTC for 1.5 years, basically since my son was 6 months old I started trying but with no luck as was BF quite a lot, then I weaned him before he was one and had 3 miscarriages close together and now my cycles have got crazy long and I don't really seem to ovulate at all. I hope clomid will help me, I'm a bit worried that my problem is actually 'popping' the egg off my ovary (PCOS) and don't know how helpful clomid actually will be for me. We will see! Just took my last clomid tonight YAY because oh holy heck those pills taste phenomenally bad!!

Have you had your hubbys SA done? xx


----------



## LolaAnn

phoenixrose said:


> I'm joining in...this is my 2nd round of Follistim. So far they've had me on 50 IU but everytime they take bloods/do an u/s it could change. Today will be day 5 of stimming (cd7) Just had my first follicle study this morning. With 50 IU the first 4 days of stim I have 2 good ones on the left and 5 that are competing on the right. I had about the same numbers last time and ended up with 2-3 mature follicles (hard to test cause last u/s was 3 days before O). I will probably have my IUI this weekend or early next week and test somewhere around April 20th
> 
> To make this easy for you babydrms:
> April 20
> Phoenixrose: low dose Follistim + IUI

Welcome Phoenixrose!! Hoping that this is your month - Very jealous you are being monitored so closely, I've got to wait another 3 months before I can get my refferal to FS and am doing my first clomid round completely unmonitored. xx


----------



## phoenixrose

LolaAnn said:


> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> I'm joining in...this is my 2nd round of Follistim. So far they've had me on 50 IU but everytime they take bloods/do an u/s it could change. Today will be day 5 of stimming (cd7) Just had my first follicle study this morning. With 50 IU the first 4 days of stim I have 2 good ones on the left and 5 that are competing on the right. I had about the same numbers last time and ended up with 2-3 mature follicles (hard to test cause last u/s was 3 days before O). I will probably have my IUI this weekend or early next week and test somewhere around April 20th
> 
> To make this easy for you babydrms:
> April 20
> Phoenixrose: low dose Follistim + IUI
> 
> Welcome Phoenixrose!! Hoping that this is your month - Very jealous you are being monitored so closely, I've got to wait another 3 months before I can get my refferal to FS and am doing my first clomid round completely unmonitored. xxClick to expand...

When I was on clomid I was monitored much less. Just a baseline u/s and one close to ovulation, plus a trigger. Now with the injections I'm basically monitored every other day until ovulation, with bloodwork and u/s. & don't be jealous! I'm all out of pocket! $$$$=ouch!


----------



## katrus78

Welcome, phoenixrose! I was on 50mg Clomid as well, little monitoring, ovulated but bfn. You are just a few days ahead of me, although as I counted I will be testing around the same time, maybe a few days later. I am on cd3 right now and on day 2 of Follistim. How are you feeling after 4 injections?


----------



## phoenixrose

katrus78 said:


> Welcome, phoenixrose! I was on 50mg Clomid as well, little monitoring, ovulated but bfn. You are just a few days ahead of me, although as I counted I will be testing around the same time, maybe a few days later. I am on cd3 right now and on day 2 of Follistim. How are you feeling after 4 injections?

I'm feeling pretty good, thank you. I've felt a little down today but no idea if it's from the medicine. I might be testing a little earlier, maybe around the 17th, but I won't know until I get the trigger and IUI. So do you start injections today? First round? I was a bit freaked out the first time, now it doesn't phase me so much.


----------



## katrus78

Yes, it's first round and today is my second injection. Yesterday, oh did it for me but today he is not around and I have to do it myself in one hour. I am kinda nervous, but oh well, it has to be done, right? Do u do it yourself?


----------



## dde3

hi! My test date is April 3rd. I just did my 3rd and last iui with clomid 50mg and trigger. I had 3 follicles all mature. I had my iui on Monday, triggered on Saturday and Friday my ultrasound showed one follicle at 17.5, 15, 14 all on my left. I'm trying to relax but I so want to poas..even though I know it's too early and trigger may still be lingering??? Good Luck ladies. Please put me on the list babydreams! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## katrus78

Aww, how exciting! Can't wait for you to test!


----------



## Brittles

LolaAnn said:


> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> Yay for napping! It can only help. I'm just doing clomid, unmonitored, and will be BD every day from my last pill to after I know I've ovulated. Knowing my past cycles, that could be AGES. I'm desperate and so is hubby so we've agreed on that plan. It's gonna be hard though, we normally only do it 2-3 times a week if that LOL.
> 
> Do you already have a child? Your siggy says so - I have one son who is coming up to 2 x
> 
> Yes, I have a son from a previous marriage. My hubby now has no children and is 30, and an only child so he is REALLY anxious to have one. He wants a lil girl :pink: I don't care but I do love boys. My sis has 3 girls and I'm pretty sure I would be bald from pulling my hair out :rofl:
> 
> So how long have you TTC? Hopefully you just need a lil boost in your eggs and them maturing and the clomid will get you right where you need to be!! :thumbup: Did you have a hard time ttc your son?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks sweetie! So sweet that your hubby wants a girl, mine isn't bothered but is verrrrrrrrrrry happy he has a son haha.
> I've been TTC for 1.5 years, basically since my son was 6 months old I started trying but with no luck as was BF quite a lot, then I weaned him before he was one and had 3 miscarriages close together and now my cycles have got crazy long and I don't really seem to ovulate at all. I hope clomid will help me, I'm a bit worried that my problem is actually 'popping' the egg off my ovary (PCOS) and don't know how helpful clomid actually will be for me. We will see! Just took my last clomid tonight YAY because oh holy heck those pills taste phenomenally bad!!
> 
> Have you had your hubbys SA done? xxClick to expand...

The clomid didn't really help for me (also PCOS) until it was upped to 150mg. I got 4-5 very big very good follies, also made a cyst I had on my other ovary disappear! Sorry to hear about your angel babies, it sucks. Hopefully your body just needed a lil help "rebooting" 
DH SA was good, I can't remember what the numbers were on the actual analysis since we've done 2 IUIs and a freeze since then! But this last IUI it was 35 million post wash (I didn't catch what the motility was, his SA was really good in that area that I know of) A lil sad cause he had 62 million last IUI, but I have more eggs this time.:wacko: Who knows!? 
Was your son hard to conceive?


----------



## phoenixrose

katrus78 said:


> Yes, it's first round and today is my second injection. Yesterday, oh did it for me but today he is not around and I have to do it myself in one hour. I am kinda nervous, but oh well, it has to be done, right? Do u do it yourself?

I was going to have DH do it originally but on the first round they made me bring my meds and do it to myself in front of them to make sure I was doing it right. So, I've done it everytime =( I wouldn't be nervous. I was the biggest needle phobe! If I can do it, anyone can do it!


----------



## babydrms

Well ladies, it looks like this will be a April/May testing thread as I won't be having my transfer until April 27th :shrug:

Oh, and we will be transferring 2 embryos.


----------



## Brittles

We're all in it together! Hope them lil beans are STICKY!!


----------



## babydrms

Thanks Brittles, Me too!! Trying a different protocol, fingers crossed it does the trick.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: To all you ladies!!!!! 
I just had my iui yesterday! I think I'll be waiting until 4/5/12 or maybe after vacation on 4/9/12....:thumbup:


----------



## babydrms

Hi Jacquelyn - I will add you to the fron page! Feel free to update with symptoms and let us know how the tww is going!


----------



## phoenixrose

Babydrms: YAY!!! You have a date!!


----------



## trying hard

Love the thread idea, I'm always curious about how everybody gets to their :bfp:

So OTD is the 5th

I had a medicated (clomid 50mg days2-6) IUI cycle #1
On day 13 I had one follie 16.5mm on one side and a 11mm on the other
Natural LH surge (no trigger)
IUI done on CD14
Progesterone 7dpo 33.4
OH count 27million post wash


----------



## Jacquelyn718

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbuckeye09 said:
> 
> 
> Ill be doing my FIRST IUI next wednesday 3/28/12, with a tigger shot on monday 3/26/12.
> 
> I had a U/S today with two follies at 14mm :).....
> 
> Hi mrsbuckeye :wave: - when is your official test day (OTD)?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 9th....Click to expand...

:hi: I grew up in Ohio!! And we're testing the same day...maybe you're my good luck charm :winkwink:


----------



## lovinlife

We did IVF and had our transfer (day 5) yesterday of 1 hatching AA blastocyst! Test day is April 9 :)

19 days of birth control followed by 8 days of stimming. Lupron trigger on day 8, ER on day 10. 29 eggs retrieved--16 mature, 14 fertilized!


Feeling very nervous about transferring just 1, but doctor was so excited at the "5AA" blast (apparently rare??) that he strongly recommended transferring just that one. Felt funny when so many others transfer 2 or more, but we're going with his professional judgment and praying that the others will make the grade to freeze!


----------



## babydrms

Hi lovinlife and trying hard, hope both of your tww goes quickly for you!

:dust:


----------



## babydrms

We also started with a SET, ours wasn't hatching but a fully expanded AA blast as well. They definitely oo'd and aw'd! Sounds promising!

Oh, and using Lupron is supposed to increase implantation rates. Read it on a blog, my doctor confirmed but I can't figure out why (nothing in Dr. Google) :shrug:


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

Well I just had my first IUI today :)...

I should be testing either th 9th or 10th..


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks for the invite, babydrms. My OTD is April 10th.


----------



## lovinlife

Alright ladies..today is 2dp5dt for me and I did what the doctors told me not to do--GOOGLE!! All I found were stories of pg symptoms cropping up and I have NONE. :(

I know it's early...and I know all pregnancies are different but still. So hard to wait! I wish there was some sign that could let us know our embies implanted--like your belly button turning purple or something!


----------



## phoenixrose

lovinlife said:


> Alright ladies..today is 2dp5dt for me and I did what the doctors told me not to do--GOOGLE!! All I found were stories of pg symptoms cropping up and I have NONE. :(
> 
> I know it's early...and I know all pregnancies are different but still. So hard to wait! I wish there was some sign that could let us know our embies implanted--like your belly button turning purple or something!

I second that! Too bad we can't sign a petition to make it happen! :haha:


----------



## Brittles

I did read somewhere while I was trying to learn how to check cervix position, (totally not joking either) that your cervix will turn a bluish color when you get pregnant. Now how can I bend like that to see up there?!:dohh::loopy::confused:


----------



## phoenixrose

Brittles said:


> I did read somewhere while I was trying to learn how to check cervix position, (totally not joking either) that your cervix will turn a bluish color when you get pregnant. Now how can I bend like that to see up there?!:dohh::loopy::confused:

Yeah, I've read that too. I forget how soon it happens though. It's possible it happens at the same time you could test. It's because of the increased blood flow to the area. When I first read that, I was trying to brainstorm a way to see that. :rofl:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Brittles said:


> I did read somewhere while I was trying to learn how to check cervix position, (totally not joking either) that your cervix will turn a bluish color when you get pregnant. Now how can I bend like that to see up there?!:dohh::loopy::confused:

Whoa! I've never heard that one before! How in the world would you see that? I swear if I told my DH to look he'd end up telling me it's just black in there. :haha:


----------



## Brittles

bastetgrrl said:


> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> I did read somewhere while I was trying to learn how to check cervix position, (totally not joking either) that your cervix will turn a bluish color when you get pregnant. Now how can I bend like that to see up there?!:dohh::loopy::confused:
> 
> Whoa! I've never heard that one before! How in the world would you see that? I swear if I told my DH to look he'd end up telling me it's just black in there. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: We'd be the crazy ones getting speculums and flashlights for our hubbys... hahaha


----------



## bastetgrrl

Brittles said:


> :rofl: We'd be the crazy ones getting speculums and flashlights for our hubbys... hahaha

:rofl: Oh you KNOW it! :haha: DH would be looking at me like WTF am I supposed to be looking at here. :shrug: Do you see anything that looks blue? :haha:


----------



## Brittles

They have a hard enough time with Gspot and Clit... :rofl: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## phoenixrose

Brittles said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> I did read somewhere while I was trying to learn how to check cervix position, (totally not joking either) that your cervix will turn a bluish color when you get pregnant. Now how can I bend like that to see up there?!:dohh::loopy::confused:
> 
> Whoa! I've never heard that one before! How in the world would you see that? I swear if I told my DH to look he'd end up telling me it's just black in there. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: We'd be the crazy ones getting speculums and flashlights for our hubbys... hahahaClick to expand...

Hubbys?! :rofl: If I had those supplies I would just get a mirror and take a look myself. :haha: :rofl:


----------



## bastetgrrl

I know, right!! He used google to try to find the gspot. :rofl:


----------



## bastetgrrl

phoenixrose said:


> Hubbys?! :rofl: If I had those supplies I would just get a mirror and take a look myself. :haha: :rofl:

OMG I'd have to be sure that no one was home if I was doing that myself. Could you see DH walking in on that one! :shock:


----------



## Brittles

phoenixrose said:


> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> I did read somewhere while I was trying to learn how to check cervix position, (totally not joking either) that your cervix will turn a bluish color when you get pregnant. Now how can I bend like that to see up there?!:dohh::loopy::confused:
> 
> Whoa! I've never heard that one before! How in the world would you see that? I swear if I told my DH to look he'd end up telling me it's just black in there. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: We'd be the crazy ones getting speculums and flashlights for our hubbys... hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Hubbys?! :rofl: If I had those supplies I would just get a mirror and take a look myself. :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

I thought about this.. you would need like a really big mirror cause I wouldn't be able to get that angle right. I imagine like a non-stop mid sit-up position, with legs kinda sprawled every which way.


----------



## Brittles

bastetgrrl said:


> I know, right!! He used google to try to find the gspot. :rofl:

:rofl:!!!! What did google tell him?! Couldn't find it either huh? I KNEW GOOGLE was a MAN! Always suggesting Porn is what I'm looking for.... :haha: :rofl:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Brittles said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> I know, right!! He used google to try to find the gspot. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:!!!! What did google tell him?! Couldn't find it either huh? I KNEW GOOGLE was a MAN! Always suggesting Porn is what I'm looking for.... :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: OMG that's great! Pretty much! He was still completely clueless so I guess Google is indeed a MAN! :rofl: As much porn as I know he watches you'd think it would help. :winkwink:


----------



## phoenixrose

OMG!!!! I love this!!! I'm dying laughing!!!! Too many mental images!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## katrus78

You guys are hilarious :)


----------



## Springy

OMG ladies I was laughing so hard reading this .... I wouldn't leave it up to a man to look for that - he would get lost, be in the wrong spot and wouldn't stop to ask for directions to figure out where he was suppose to be looking :rofl: I would need to do it myself or ask another woman to look - how uncomfortable would that be?! Hey would you mind looking at my cervix? Just need to know if it is blue or not!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bastetgrrl

:rofl: OMG!! I couldn't imagine asking one of my girl friends to look at my cervix. :rofl:


----------



## Brittles

:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Brittles

OMG! I am soooo excited. Just got my 5dpIUI progesterone check (supposed to be day 7 but would have been on Sunday) so it should still be rising but I am at a WHOPPING 27.3!!!! :yipee::wohoo: Last IUI I was at 12.9 and had to be on supps. None this time AHHHHH!!!:thumbup::cloud9::happydance::mail::bunny::rain:


----------



## babydrms

Brittles said:


> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> I did read somewhere while I was trying to learn how to check cervix position, (totally not joking either) that your cervix will turn a bluish color when you get pregnant. Now how can I bend like that to see up there?!:dohh::loopy::confused:
> 
> Whoa! I've never heard that one before! How in the world would you see that? I swear if I told my DH to look he'd end up telling me it's just black in there. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: We'd be the crazy ones getting speculums and flashlights for our hubbys... hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Hubbys?! :rofl: If I had those supplies I would just get a mirror and take a look myself. :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about this.. you would need like a really big mirror cause I wouldn't be able to get that angle right. I imagine like a non-stop mid sit-up position, with legs kinda sprawled every which way.Click to expand...


When I was school they said they cervical changes that occur with pregnancy (the "probable signs of pregnancy") don't happen until well after poas would give results and heartbeat can be heard. I never heard of the blue cervix, they aren't blue when they come to see us (usually 20 weeks and greater)...hmmm. I would definitely look if I could (I do have access to speculums and flashlights but I am not at all "bendy" enough).




bastetgrrl said:


> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> I know, right!! He used google to try to find the gspot. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:!!!! What did google tell him?! Couldn't find it either huh? I KNEW GOOGLE was a MAN! Always suggesting Porn is what I'm looking for.... :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: OMG that's great! Pretty much! He was still completely clueless so I guess Google is indeed a MAN! :rofl: As much porn as I know he watches you'd think it would help. :winkwink:Click to expand...


:haha: :rofl: It is SOOOOO a man!




Brittles said:


> OMG! I am soooo excited. Just got my 5dpIUI progesterone check (supposed to be day 7 but would have been on Sunday) so it should still be rising but I am at a WHOPPING 27.3!!!! :yipee::wohoo: Last IUI I was at 12.9 and had to be on supps. None this time AHHHHH!!!:thumbup::cloud9::happydance::mail::bunny::rain:

Great! It's a good sign!


----------



## phoenixrose

Brittles said:


> OMG! I am soooo excited. Just got my 5dpIUI progesterone check (supposed to be day 7 but would have been on Sunday) so it should still be rising but I am at a WHOPPING 27.3!!!! :yipee::wohoo: Last IUI I was at 12.9 and had to be on supps. None this time AHHHHH!!!:thumbup::cloud9::happydance::mail::bunny::rain:

YAY!!! That's awesome!! :happydance: :dance: I wish I didn't have to take them! I hate them! But my doc likes to do it as a precaution. :growlmad:


----------



## Brittles

phoenixrose said:


> YAY!!! That's awesome!! :happydance: :dance: I wish I didn't have to take them! I hate them! But my doc likes to do it as a precaution. :growlmad:

have you had your level checked yet?


----------



## babydrms

My last two cycles I got use suppositories - this time PIO injections. So nervous about it!!


----------



## phoenixrose

Brittles said:


> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! That's awesome!! :happydance: :dance: I wish I didn't have to take them! I hate them! But my doc likes to do it as a precaution. :growlmad:
> 
> have you had your level checked yet?Click to expand...

I had them checked on a natural cycle during the first round of tests over a year and a half ago, but not since then. I was told it was fine but I can't remember the number...maybe I should go look at it.


----------



## Brittles

babydrms said:


> My last two cycles I got use suppositories - this time PIO injections. So nervous about it!!

PIO? What's that?:shrug:


----------



## babydrms

PIO, Progesterone In Oil, it is extremely viscous and can be painful because it goes in the muscle and a lot of times ends up making lumps in the muscles - I think it is normal to be freaked out a little, right? I don't even like to give IM injections because I know how much they hurt and I have given this one before and had to use a thick needle because it was so thick. Thankfully, my doc uses the thinnest one and some of the women on here have given me some tips like warming it slightly and stuff to help with the pain. :cry: I have been so good all along, sometimes giving myself four injections a day but this is the one time I am terrified. I will let you all know how it goes, cuz I mean really I have it worked up so much in my mind it will probably end up being easy-peasy.


----------



## Brittles

babydrms said:


> PIO, Progesterone In Oil, it is extremely viscous and can be painful because it goes in the muscle and a lot of times ends up making lumps in the muscles - I think it is normal to be freaked out a little, right? I don't even like to give IM injections because I know how much they hurt and I have given this one before and had to use a thick needle because it was so thick. Thankfully, my doc uses the thinnest one and some of the women on here have given me some tips like warming it slightly and stuff to help with the pain. :cry: I have been so good all along, sometimes giving myself four injections a day but this is the one time I am terrified. I will let you all know how it goes, cuz I mean really I have it worked up so much in my mind it will probably end up being easy-peasy.

OUCH! Is the hubby doing it for you or are you doing it?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Brittles said:


> OMG! I am soooo excited. Just got my 5dpIUI progesterone check (supposed to be day 7 but would have been on Sunday) so it should still be rising but I am at a WHOPPING 27.3!!!! :yipee::wohoo: Last IUI I was at 12.9 and had to be on supps. None this time AHHHHH!!!:thumbup::cloud9::happydance::mail::bunny::rain:

YAY! That's a REALLY great sign! :yipee:

I'm not looking forward to starting the supps tonight. Argggh. This will be my first time with them.


----------



## bastetgrrl

babydrms said:


> PIO, Progesterone In Oil, it is extremely viscous and can be painful because it goes in the muscle and a lot of times ends up making lumps in the muscles - I think it is normal to be freaked out a little, right? I don't even like to give IM injections because I know how much they hurt and I have given this one before and had to use a thick needle because it was so thick. Thankfully, my doc uses the thinnest one and some of the women on here have given me some tips like warming it slightly and stuff to help with the pain. :cry: I have been so good all along, sometimes giving myself four injections a day but this is the one time I am terrified. I will let you all know how it goes, cuz I mean really I have it worked up so much in my mind it will probably end up being easy-peasy.

Ouchy, I've heard about PIO and I would be nervous about the first time as well but I'm sure you'll be just fine. :thumbup: Easy-peasy like you said.


----------



## babydrms

Brittles said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> PIO, Progesterone In Oil, it is extremely viscous and can be painful because it goes in the muscle and a lot of times ends up making lumps in the muscles - I think it is normal to be freaked out a little, right? I don't even like to give IM injections because I know how much they hurt and I have given this one before and had to use a thick needle because it was so thick. Thankfully, my doc uses the thinnest one and some of the women on here have given me some tips like warming it slightly and stuff to help with the pain. :cry: I have been so good all along, sometimes giving myself four injections a day but this is the one time I am terrified. I will let you all know how it goes, cuz I mean really I have it worked up so much in my mind it will probably end up being easy-peasy.
> 
> OUCH! Is the hubby doing it for you or are you doing it?Click to expand...

Yep, DH will have to do because it is in your behind and well, I don't think I could even do it myself even if I could reach well. Going to lay on the bed with pillow under my hips and let the muscles relax as much as possible. Icing before, warming the Oil, then heat and massage after to avoid lumps. Easy-peasy, right? :dohh:


----------



## Brittles

babydrms, I just read your journal. Wow. Just wow. I really hope this next transfer gives you the baby you soo deserve!:hugs:


----------



## Brittles

ok... so :blush:I am now "stopped" up (I ate a TON of food last night too...) but wiped after peeing and ... I have IB!!! :yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## babydrms

Brittles said:


> babydrms, I just read your journal. Wow. Just wow. I really hope this next transfer gives you the baby you soo deserve!:hugs:

Thanks Brittles, it has been a long a road - which is why I love the women on BnB so much. So many have been similar things and are such a great support network. 

:thumbup: IB is exciting, when will you start to test? Don't worry I won't put anything on the fron page until the OTD.


----------



## Brittles

babydrms said:


> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> babydrms, I just read your journal. Wow. Just wow. I really hope this next transfer gives you the baby you soo deserve!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks Brittles, it has been a long a road - which is why I love the women on BnB so much. So many have been similar things and are such a great support network.
> 
> :thumbup: IB is exciting, when will you start to test? Don't worry I won't put anything on the fron page until the OTD.Click to expand...

All these things are getting my hopes super high.. so I'm probably gonna be crushed if its a :bfn: :cry: But I am getting cramps and spotting, very light pink on 2 wipes, put a pantyliner on to kinda help keep track. I have been testing every day since my hcg shot. The one I just took a few hours ago is barely positive. Like hold at an angle in the light kinda faint. So I am sure tomorrow's test will be negative. And since tomorrow will be 6 dpIUI, with the HCG finally out of my system, I figured 7dpIUI was a good of a day as any to start :haha::rofl: But the RE doesn't want me to test until the 9th of April.. so it got pushed back a few days. (I was planning on the 7th, 13dpIUI) I have a really good feeling about this cycle!


----------



## phoenixrose

Brittles: Yay, how exciting! I have my FX for you!


----------



## babydrms

Brittles said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittles said:
> 
> 
> babydrms, I just read your journal. Wow. Just wow. I really hope this next transfer gives you the baby you soo deserve!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks Brittles, it has been a long a road - which is why I love the women on BnB so much. So many have been similar things and are such a great support network.
> 
> :thumbup: IB is exciting, when will you start to test? Don't worry I won't put anything on the fron page until the OTD.Click to expand...
> 
> All these things are getting my hopes super high.. so I'm probably gonna be crushed if its a :bfn: :cry: But I am getting cramps and spotting, very light pink on 2 wipes, put a pantyliner on to kinda help keep track. I have been testing every day since my hcg shot. The one I just took a few hours ago is barely positive. Like hold at an angle in the light kinda faint. So I am sure tomorrow's test will be negative. And since tomorrow will be 6 dpIUI, with the HCG finally out of my system, I figured 7dpIUI was a good of a day as any to start :haha::rofl: But the RE doesn't want me to test until the 9th of April.. so it got pushed back a few days. (I was planning on the 7th, 13dpIUI) I have a really good feeling about this cycle!Click to expand...

7 dpIUI is a bit early but your right, as good as day as any (from one addict to another!) I will update the fron page. I hope that cramping your feeling is a bean snuggling in tight! I love your PMA!


----------



## Brittles

dde3 said:


> hi! My test date is April 3rd. I just did my 3rd and last iui with clomid 50mg and trigger. I had 3 follicles all mature. I had my iui on Monday, triggered on Saturday and Friday my ultrasound showed one follicle at 17.5, 15, 14 all on my left. I'm trying to relax but I so want to poas..even though I know it's too early and trigger may still be lingering??? Good Luck ladies. Please put me on the list babydreams! Good Luck everyone!

You're getting close to your OTD. Did you give in yet?!


----------



## Brittles

At first I was getting ecstatic about IB, now I'm starting to worry. It has gone from pinkish when I wipe every now and again, to some on my panty liner and almost like a light pink period. Should I be worried, is this normal? :shrug::huh:


----------



## babydrms

This happened to me only when I was ttc - so hard. Light pink spotting a week after OV and then AF would show up early...I read somewhere it is due to low progesterone levels and even my RE thought it could be the same thing. :shrug: 

I hope it is just IB for you.


----------



## Brittles

Well then I hope thats a GREAT sign, since my progesterone was way high. Not like abnormally high, but definitely topping the normal "non pregnant range" and nicely in the middle of first trimester range :D

Oh and it pretty much stopped now, I think it just looked heavier cause it was when I woke up and there was "a lot" But now that I think about it, I had been sleeping for about 5 hours. Woke up having to pee sooo bad at 5 in the morning. So not like me, I usually will sleep even if I have to pee :blush: I'll just hold it for more :sleep:


----------



## babydrms

Glad it went away...now more :coffee:


----------



## trying hard

Sounds so great Brittles!!!!


----------



## Brittles

How is everyone this morning?! No April fools :bfp: thats just MEAN! Hope you ladies are having a good morning. I gotta go do some "chores" yard work today bleh. Gonna try and knock it out before it gets hot. (I live in the south, I'm sure it'll be like 8 million degrees today)

Took my test this morning. Trigger is finally gone :happydance: So now I will know if I get a :bfp: its REAL!!


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

Brittles - I hope the line does come back :).....

I am on 4DPIUI....


----------



## trying hard

I am sooooo close to test day (13dpiui today) I am so mixed in what I think. one moment I am convinced I'm preggers then am convinced i'm not


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

trying hard said:


> I am sooooo close to test day (13dpiui today) I am so mixed in what I think. one moment I am convinced I'm preggers then am convinced i'm not

Do you have any symptoms?!?...I will pray for your :bfp:...

I hope we ALL get it this month :)..


----------



## trying hard

yes I do, but I always do on clomid. Usually that is down to the super high progesterone (from the clomid) but my levels were if anything slightly on the low side this cycle. HOPING SO MUCH THAT THIS IS IT.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Brittles I'm convinced you're preggers:) but don't leave us if you are!


----------



## Brittles

I'm not goin anywhere!! I really hope I am. I really hope we ALL are. I'm gonna hit the hay so I can wake up early and POAS before work. Goodnight ladies!:hugs:


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

Brittles said:


> I'm not goin anywhere!! I really hope I am. I really hope we ALL are. I'm gonna hit the hay so I can wake up early and POAS before work. Goodnight ladies!:hugs:

TONS of baby :dust: to you!... Ill def pop in tomorrow morning to hear the good news..


----------



## bastetgrrl

FXD GL Brittles! :dust:


----------



## Brittles

Tested this morning. :bfn: but I'm actually glad. if it would have been positive, I'm sure I would have been going crazy thinking it was still the trigger shot. Having 2 days of negatives will definitely make me feel more confident if I get my bfp :) how are you ladies this morning? Any other symptoms? Any :bfp: ?


----------



## phoenixrose

No BFP here but working on it...sitting here at the doc's waiting to get my IUI.


----------



## Brittles

Good luck hun! Like my momma says. Legs up and a cork in it afterwards! :rofl:


----------



## Brittles

P.S. Has anyone told you you look like Lisa Kudrow. Boggling my mind this morning, don't know why I didn't notice until now!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Brittles said:


> P.S. Has anyone told you you look like Lisa Kudrow. Boggling my mind this morning, don't know why I didn't notice until now!

OMG I was thinking the same exact thing!! :haha:


----------



## phoenixrose

Brittles said:


> Good luck hun! Like my momma says. Legs up and a cork in it afterwards! :rofl:

Me? Haha! I guess I could see that.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey hun, how are you?

i take clomid3-7, estrodial 8-12. i had my ovidrel trigger on saturday 3/31 & i ovulated yesterday. & i am going in for a beta 4/16, i may test out the trigger myself but i dont really need the added stress as much as i would love to know NOW LOL

But yea im testing the 16 by blood beta!


----------



## phoenixrose

We have the same test date. I just had my IUI this morning and I got my official day: April 16 @ 8am


----------



## trying hard

Just thought I'd update... BFN and AF yesterday. going to have a break now to get my head straight 5 months of clomid crazies has been hard


----------



## bastetgrrl

trying hard said:


> Just thought I'd update... BFN and AF yesterday. going to have a break now to get my head straight 5 months of clomid crazies has been hard

I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

trying hard said:


> Just thought I'd update... BFN and AF yesterday. going to have a break now to get my head straight 5 months of clomid crazies has been hard

So sorry to hear that AF came :(...I hope you get your :bfp: on the ntnp months :)!..

:hug:


----------



## babydrms

trying hard said:


> Just thought I'd update... BFN and AF yesterday. going to have a break now to get my head straight 5 months of clomid crazies has been hard

:hugs: So sorry. I hope you enjoy so more normal time for yourselves. This process is insane.


----------



## Brittles

well ladies.. tested last night and this morning... BFP!! first pic is the 2 last night... only 2.5 hours apart!! second one is this morning and last nights, and then the progression of the trigger leaving and then my bfs!! :bfp: :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







pregger3.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









pregger1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5









pregger.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bastetgrrl

WOO HOO!! :yipee: That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## phoenixrose

Yay!!!!! Congratulations!!!! I see that you did an IUI but did you do any meds?


----------



## Brittles

phoenixrose said:


> Yay!!!!! Congratulations!!!! I see that you did an IUI but did you do any meds?

Yep, they upped my clomid to 150mg, a 10,000 trigger shot but my progesterone was an excellent level of 27.3 last friday. I go in for my dr pregger test tomorrow, I didn't ask, but I'm sure they do blood. Maybe an ultrasound since its IUI and I've had multiple chemicals. Hope it sticks!!


----------



## Springy

Brittles said:


> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> Yay!!!!! Congratulations!!!! I see that you did an IUI but did you do any meds?
> 
> Yep, they upped my clomid to 150mg, a 10,000 trigger shot but my progesterone was an excellent level of 27.3 last friday. I go in for my dr pregger test tomorrow, I didn't ask, but I'm sure they do blood. Maybe an ultrasound since its IUI and I've had multiple chemicals. Hope it sticks!!Click to expand...

Congrat's Brittle!

Most likely you will just have the blood beta test tomorrow. Your first u/s will be 6 weeks or 7 weeks.


----------



## ttcfurrever

I would like to join! This is the second fresh cycle for us and its going much better than the first. I was on synarel for 16 days then added low dose gonal f for 7 days, and the menopur for the rest (5 days). 

We had 14 eggs collected, 11 mature, and 10 fertilize. Transfer is tomorrow and my OTD will be the 19th. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bastetgrrl

ttcfurrever - wow great numbers!! GL and FXD for you tomorrow. :dust:


----------



## babydrms

brittles - :happydance:

ttcfurrever - good luck tomoroow, let us know how many you decide to put back.


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

ttcfurrever - Good Luck tomorrow..and bunch of baby :dust: too :)


----------



## ttcfurrever

*mrsbuckeye09, babydrms, and bastetgrrl *thank you so much for the lucky vibes!! Unfortunately we did not have the transfer today. My E2 level was still too high even without taking any extra estrogen, and my ovaries are HUGE. There was also some fluid in my uterus..all in all not a good environment for embabies. The good news is that out of the 10 left there are 6 really good quality ones to freeze. I didn't get the info on the grades because it's a holiday here and the place was a ghost town. When AF arrives I go back to my RE for her to ultrasound me and go over the quality of each of the frozen embryos and start meds for my frozen cycle. In the meantime I'm on Dostinex and pedialyte.

I don't really feel bad about it at all. We came out so much better than the first round, and I would really rather not end up in the hospital because of OHSS. I guess that means my OTD will be early to mid May :thumbup:

ETA: We will put 2 back.


----------



## bastetgrrl

ttcfurrever - so sorry that you had to cancel transfer but it sounds like for the best because you do not want OHSS. That would be really horrible. So glad that you have 6 great ones leftover! That's awesome! Two of them will be reunited with you very soon.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Thanks bastetgrrl. I think it was the safest thing all the way around, and I'm excited to do the FET. Your OTD is getting closer, will you poas before then? Wishing you tons and tons of babydust :dust::dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

I can imagine! I would be super excited as well! FXD for you!

Not sure...I really hate POAS. I'd rather live with the hope that I am then be upset by an early BFN. You know?


----------



## lovinlife

Update! Ended up back at clinic yesterday with late onset mild ohss. They ran bloodwork for ohss and did a pregnancy test even though it was 5 days before my scheduled one and.....BFP!!!!

So although the ohss is no fun at least its mild and there's a little bean to focus on :)


----------



## phoenixrose

lovinlife said:


> Update! Ended up back at clinic yesterday with late onset mild ohss. They ran bloodwork for ohss and did a pregnancy test even though it was 5 days before my scheduled one and.....BFP!!!!
> 
> So although the ohss is no fun at least its mild and there's a little bean to focus on :)

Wow! That's awesome!!!! So what were you taking? How did you get your BFP? Sorry about the OHSS. How do they treat that, especially since you have a little bean nestling in?


----------



## babydrms

ttcfurrever - your embies sound liek they are doing great. I am also doing a FET and will be testing beginning of May. Keep us posted. 

lovinlife - woohoo!! :happydance:

bastetgrrl - Getting close, hang in there!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

For some crazy reason I tested this morning (way early and not FMU) and there looks like a shadow of a line coming in....picture is on my journal. :shock: I'll test again tomorrow.


----------



## ttcfurrever

bastetgrrl said:


> For some crazy reason I tested this morning (way early and not FMU) and there looks like a shadow of a line coming in....picture is on my journal. :shock: I'll test again tomorrow.

I just came from your journal.....that is not a "shadow of a line". That is a great big old fat *BFP!!*. 

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

I tested again this morning with FMU on FRER. I'm still in shock! Finally told DH. He's been saying he knew it all along. :haha:

Happy Easter! :bunny:


----------



## phoenixrose

bastetgrrl said:


> I tested again this morning with FMU on FRER. I'm still in shock! Finally told DH. He's been saying he knew it all along. :haha:
> 
> Happy Easter! :bunny:

YAY!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## phoenixrose

There seems to be a lot of :dust: in here. Seems like the good luck thread!


----------



## babydrms

bastetgrrl said:


> I tested again this morning with FMU on FRER. I'm still in shock! Finally told DH. He's been saying he knew it all along. :haha:
> 
> Happy Easter! :bunny:


Congratulations - going to check out your journal! 




phoenixrose said:


> There seems to be a lot of :dust: in here. Seems like the good luck thread!

I sure hope it is!!

The Easter Bunny came :bunny: brought me some healthy and not-so-healthy treats...he's learning after all these years!! 

:bunny: Happy Easter!! :bunny:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Happy Easter ladies! :bunny: 

Dang it, I want some candy!! :haha:


----------



## lovinlife

So mild OHSS is no fun at all, but I'm so thankful it's just mild. Cannot imagine severe! 

I went to the clinic because I was having very sharp pains in my abdomen at night--turns out I have some free floating fluid there from ovaries which the doctors deemed to be "mild/moderate OHSS." They said if I was pregnant it would get worse before it got better, so I asked if they could go ahead and do a blood test for pregnancy even though it was 5 days early--they were really sweet and said yes (and also ran a blood panel for OHSS).

All blood results came back excellent and a very positive BFP!

As for the OHSS--I have bloating which is uncomfortable, but not too painful, and nighttime sharp pains from the fluid pooling in one area too long while I sleep. Otherwise that's about it. I haven't had the rapid weight gain that some do which is good. I can still do my daily activities (carefully) and even spent the past few days downtown with my hubby sightseeing :)

There is no treatment for OHSS as it always resolves on it's own--lots of gatorade and protein will help alleviate symptoms and prevent dehydration.

If you're pregnant, OHSS lasts longer (they say up to 8 weeks pregnant sometimes) but it won't hurt the little bean at all. Just a major nuisance to the mommy-to-be!!!


----------



## Goldy

Count me in Pliz
Am going for FET between 24 / 25 April if and if... AF arrives tomorrow
I have never wanted :witch: so bad!!
Come on lets get this party started:happydance:
Projected FET testing will be May 9th


----------



## babydrms

Woohoo Goldy, welcome!


----------



## Springy

Goldy said:


> Count me in Pliz
> Am going for FET between 24 / 25 April if and if... AF arrives tomorrow
> I have never wanted :witch: so bad!!
> Come on lets get this party started:happydance:
> Projected FET testing will be May 9th

Welcome to the thread Goldy!!! :hi:

This will be a lucky thread for us :)


----------



## babydrms

2 bfp's already!!


----------



## phoenixrose

@lovinlife: thanks for the info! I'm glad it's only mild. And congrats again!


----------



## ttcfurrever

Congratulations Lovinlife!!!! I hope you feel better soon... I only just started feeling better today. The Gatorade and protein really has helped me.


----------



## phoenixrose

babydrms said:


> 2 bfp's already!!

Actually there are 3 :bfp: !!!! Lovinlife, brittles, and bastetgrrl


----------



## bastetgrrl

Goldy said:


> Count me in Pliz
> Am going for FET between 24 / 25 April if and if... AF arrives tomorrow
> I have never wanted :witch: so bad!!
> Come on lets get this party started:happydance:
> Projected FET testing will be May 9th

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Goldy

Ok NO witch today am really PISSED OFF
Really becoming impatient.. 
Maybe its menopause?? Who knows
Honestly... AF has to come or am going crazy!!


----------



## babydrms

phoenixrose said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> 2 bfp's already!!
> 
> Actually there are 3 :bfp: !!!! Lovinlife, brittles, and bastetgrrlClick to expand...

Lol, :dohh: Sorry. I blame the meds!! Losing my mind!


----------



## L4hope

Hello all, would like to join. I had my first IUI 4/2. I took clomid and ovidrel and had one follie at 19. Will have bloodwork 4/16.


----------



## katrus78

Baby, can you please move my otd up to the 20th? I kind of overestimated :)it will be 9 days after 5-day transfer, so should be right on.


----------



## phoenixrose

L4hope said:


> Hello all, would like to join. I had my first IUI 4/2. I took clomid and ovidrel and had one follie at 19. Will have bloodwork 4/16.

Welcome! :hi: We are almost the same. I had my IUI on 4/2 also and my otd is also 4/16; only difference is I did Follistim injections and not clomid.


----------



## Goldy

:happydance:It's here:happydance:It's here!! Have never been this excited for AF. So am finally starting. Estrace, Asprin and will get feedback if I also start progesterone today. FET here I come!!


----------



## phoenixrose

Goldy said:


> :happydance:It's here:happydance:It's here!! Have never been this excited for AF. So am finally starting. Estrace, Asprin and will get feedback if I also start progesterone today. FET here I come!!

YAY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Goldy said:


> :happydance:It's here:happydance:It's here!! Have never been this excited for AF. So am finally starting. Estrace, Asprin and will get feedback if I also start progesterone today. FET here I come!!

:yipee: WOO HOO!!


----------



## Goldy

Today is Cd1 and starting on Estrace and Asprin. Exciting..


----------



## SweetCarolina

So it looks like I fit in here. Had u/s and b/w yesterday. U/s showed 12 resting follicles on right and 14-15 on the left. I start 225 Follistim on Friday the 13th and will also add in ganirelix and luveris. possible retrieval for april 25th with possible transfer on april 28 or 30.


----------



## LolaAnn

omg ladies congrats on your BFPS! I'm waiting till the 14th to test :) I've way overindulged this month on chocolate while being on holiday and need to shift the pounds or I'm never gonna conceive!!

Welcome *SweetCarolina*!!


----------



## giglibob

IUI#1 Thursday 5th April with 3 follicles.
Test day Thursday 19th April.

Fingers crossed for BFP for us all xx


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Mine was a BFN! Here we go again, starting clomid tonight...


----------



## SweetCarolina

Thanks Lola. I start my stimulation shots tonight. 225 Follistim


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

will i should be testing early may :)...

I went in for a U/S today and my ovaries are back to normal from the last cycle of IUI :). I am trying injectables this around. I am on Gonal F 75Units. I will start that tonight until monday night, I go in Tuesday for another U/S to see how my eggs are reacting to the shots (hopeful they will be right on track), then I guess after my U/S my Dr will tell me the next step I am thinking they may do the IUI toward the end of April, so I would test like the second week of May :).


----------



## SweetCarolina

Howdy mrsbuckeye09. It looks like we are neighbors. I live in Ohio also. I also started my shots last night but I go for an u/s and b/w on Monday morning. It looks like we might be on the same schedule except you are doing IUI and I am doing IVF.


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

SweetCarolina said:


> Howdy mrsbuckeye09. It looks like we are neighbors. I live in Ohio also. I also started my shots last night but I go for an u/s and b/w on Monday morning. It looks like we might be on the same schedule except you are doing IUI and I am doing IVF.

Baby :dust: to you...


We are going to do IVF next round, if this round doesn't work!.


----------



## Goldy

Jacquelyn718 said:


> Mine was a BFN! Here we go again, starting clomid tonight...

so sorry:hugs:


----------



## SweetCarolina

Let's hope it doesn't come to that mrsbuckeye. Hoping for your BFP this cycle. 

AFM- I am on second night of shots. I dialed up my pen and stuck it in and to look down after and realize I didn't have enough marked. So I had to take it out and redial and do it again. I definitely have to pay attention next time but I was at my brother's house for family night so I was trying to hurry up before anyone came bursting into the one bathroom in the house.


----------



## CanAmFam

Our Beta is 4/18

had our remaining 3 blasts Xfered 4/9 (4th try , 2nd FET) BCP/Lupron overlap protocol

uber faint BFP on a IC stick 4DP5DT 
tried a Clear blue digi stick on 5DP5DT and got a positive (after a super long wait) 
todays 6DP5DT is a clear positive-- no squinting required! EDD is 12/25 if we are blessed with one (we are hoping for one) 

now i wait for beta day and hopefully fantastically doubling numbers! ive never been able to be this happy and encouraged for any of my transfers, so im not sure what to do with myself!


----

Denise, as for testing everyday, if you get negatives, you will get depressed-- uncontrollable. what i decided this time was to test each day after 3DPT. but put them immediately into the pouch again after and not look. i had PLANNED to only look after my beta( hoping for positive) because id like some sort of thing to put in a baby book at some point . it actually worked well... for 3 days. hah

i was bored early saturday morning and looked at mine. but if you can hang on and look after or the morning of your beta ( to prepare yourself) it may be helpful. 

i just know when i tested daily, each time i saw negative i was tortured until my next day of testing ( which for me, was negative again, over and over and over) 
either way, i always take a digital test the morning of my betas. i need to be prepared when i walk in for what ill get. and if it is positive, im always cautious. 

since you are doing a retrieval after a trigger, you may want to test the trigger out of your system. for some it is super fast, for others it takes a full 12-14 days to leave. it can skew results. and i just looked at your dates, and it looks like youve already had your tests done! so never mind all of that!


----------



## dde3

Hi Ladies...just wondering if anyone has any advice or knowledge for me regarding my upcoming cycle. Babydreams my 3rd iui failed so you can add that if you wish. I had 3 follicles all on my left, but no takers.For this cycle I went in for my follicle scan on day 11 after clomid days 3-7 and had 2 follicles one on each side measuring 12 and 13. She said they were a little on the small side but I am also a late ovulator usually not getting a positive on the smiley face clear blue untill day 15 or 16. So I am going back in tomorrow for another scan to check on them. My estrogen came back at 189. Which she told me is good and that something is brewing in there...I sure hope so. Can anyone tell me if these follicles are okay??? I'm kind of worried as this is our last cycle that we can afford and I want to make it as optimal as possible. We switched donors this time so hoping that will be the trick. The last 3 cycles were all done with the same. Anyways if anyone has anything they can chim in I would appreciate it!!! Thanks Ladies!!! Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## babydrms

dde3 - was wondering what was going on with you...The follicles sound like they are growing, they have time yet - it's good they are not rushing things. I think your ways off from triggering. Your estrogen sounds great though, so I think you will know a lot more after your next scan. You can steal my DH's song that he made up when I was a slow responder "hey hey, ho ho, listen follies you've got to grow!" - lol, it worked! I ended up with 16 the firsst cycle and 20 the 2nd! Fx'd, your just a bit of a slow responder.


----------



## Springy

dde - I am a "slow" responder too - on clomid I never ovulated till around day 16 so you have lots of time for them to grow! And I'm on an IVF cycle now and I'm on day 10 of stim's and I will stim today and tomorrow so again ... slow. But what is more important is that they are all growing at the same rate so as long as you have a few that are around the same size that is what is important :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

Natalie (CanAmFam) - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

Hi ladies, can I join you please?
I got positive Ov test this morning so i will be testing around the 1st of may xx


----------



## babydrms

Hi Charbaby - I can add you, just need some info...what kind of protocol are you on? Will you be doing IVF or IUI, and how many cycles have you done?


----------



## katrus78

Babydrms, just got a :bfp: this morning on a FRER test. My official beta test is on the 23rd of April, hopefully I can change it to the 20th though.


----------



## babydrms

Katrus78 - Congratulations! I will update the front page.


----------



## Goldy

katrus78 said:


> Babydrms, just got a :bfp: this morning on a FRER test. My official beta test is on the 23rd of April, hopefully I can change it to the 20th though.

Congrats:happydance: Hope you have a happy 9 months:happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Had bloodwork today and it was bfn. Will find out tomorrow where we go from here for my next cycle.


----------



## babydrms

L4hope said:


> Had bloodwork today and it was bfn. Will find out tomorrow where we go from here for my next cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## dde3

Hi Ladies! Thanks for all your support and the funny song about the follicles!!! Well they did grow I went in today for a scan and had a 18.5 and a 16.5 on on each side. She told me to do a clear blue easy ovulation test on my own tomorrow and if positive I have the insem on Wendsday negative Thursday. It's already scheduled for Thursday because thats what day she thought it would be based on my scan. My lining was good at 9.3 and follicles grew so I'm happy! I just hope it works this fourth and final time!! We switched donors this time so time will tell. Could my 18.5 follicle get to big???? I was wondering about that??? Anyways good luck everyone!!!


----------



## babydrms

dde - some of my follies were well over 20 when I triggered. I think you should be good.


----------



## phoenixrose

I also got a bfn


----------



## Goldy

phoenixrose said:


> I also got a bfn

:hugs:


----------



## babydrms

phoenixrose said:


> I also got a bfn

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## SweetCarolina

so sorry phoenixrose

AFM - Went in for u/s and b/w monday morning. lining was 3.8 I think. no prominent follicles but I too am a slow responder. my estrogen was 43 which the nurse said was a little low. still dosing at 225 follistim. appointment tomorrow morning, hoping to see some follie growth.


----------



## CanAmFam

9DP5DT = Beta 1- 193

from comparing sticks from a miscarriage attempt, i pegged my hCG around 177, so i wasnt too off.

next beta on 4/20 Hoping for a double, but ill take anything in the upward direction.

crossing my fingers everything stays put. 

for those popping up with negatives, my heart breaks for you. i do know what it feels like all too well and hope all of you can pull through and look on to a new try if financially possible. i know it feels just heart wrenching. They only up side (if there can be one) to a flat negative is starting over sooner. 

good luck all still waiting for betas and grats to anyone with a positive.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Congrats CanAmFam, I am so happy for you. You deserve it.


----------



## SweetCarolina

My estrogen yesterday was 97 and lining was 6.1. There were still no prominent follicles. They raised Follistim from 225 to 300. I am starting to get worried. All this money and not really seeing anything. Next appointment is Friday morning so I am really hoping to see some progress then.


----------



## julesjules100

babydrms said:


> So after going over AQ's thread from March, I decided we should do a new one. Why not have everyone in the Assisted Conception area, no matter what your doing - submit a tentative date of testing, whether you having IVF or IUI, and a few other details...maybe like your meds, protocol, number of follies and/or number of embies put back. Please add all the details because I am always curious (as I am sure others as well) when there is a BFP, how exactly someone got there!!
> 
> I will try to update this first page everyday as people get more information. Good luck everyone with your upcoming treatments! :dust: to you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *April 3rd*
> *dde* - IUI #3 Clomid+trigger :bfn: :hugs:
> 
> *April 5th*
> *trying hard* - IUI #1 Clomid Follies: 1x(16.5), 1x(11) :bfn: :hugs:
> 
> 
> *April 6th*
> *Fallen Ambers* - IUI #5 Lupron+Menopur+Follistim Follies: 18 mature!!!
> 
> *April 9th*
> *mrsbuckeye09* - IUI #1 Clomid+trigger Follies: 2x(14) :bfn: :hugs:
> *Jacquelyn718* - IUI #2 (w/ DS) Clomid+trigger :bfn: :hugs:
> *lovinlife* - IVF BCP+Stim(?)+Lupron Trigger Embryo: Day 5 blast (5AA) :bfp:
> *Brittles* - IUI #2 w/ trigger Follies: 4x(23-25), 1x(19-20) :bfp:
> 
> *April 10th*
> *Bastetgrrl* - IUI#1 Gonal F Follies: 1 mature :bfp:
> 
> *April 12th*
> *denise.leah* - IVF #1 bcp+Lupron+Menopur
> 
> *April 16th*
> *phoenixrose* - IUI #3 Low dose Follistim :bfn: :hugs:
> *keepinthefaithx* - TI Clomid+Trigger
> *L4hope* - IUI#1 Clomid+Ovidrel Follies:1x(19) :bfn: :hugs:
> 
> *April 18th*
> *CanAmFam* - FET#2 BCP+Lupron Embryos: 3 :bfp:
> 
> *April 19th*
> *ttcfurrever* - IVF #2 Synarel+Gonal F+Menopur 14 eggies/10 fertilized OHSS - No Transfer FET next cycle
> *gigliblob* - IUI #1 Follies: 3 mature
> 
> *April 23th*
> *katrus78* - IVF #1 BCP+Follistim+Ganirelix Embryos x2 (HPT+!!)
> 
> *April (at the end)*
> *LolaAnn* - TI Clomid
> 
> *May 7th*
> *babydrms* - FET #1 BCP+Lupron
> *Springy* - IVF #1 Gonal F+Luveris+Ganirelix
> 
> *May 9th*
> *Goldy* - FET #1
> 
> *May ???*
> *SweetCarolina* - IVF #1 Follistim+Luveris+Ganirelix

Hi there, 

Am I too late to go onto the list? I'm IUI round 2: Gonal F and Ovitrelle (4 follies). Testing on April 29.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

here we go again! I guess I will be testing on May 3rd!


----------



## babydrms

Not too late JulesJules - 

Way to get another cycle in Jaquelyn718!


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina - I'm sure they will tell you to cancel the cycle before you spend all the money on retrieval...Hopefully the med increase will work and slow and steady wins the race. I stimmed 13 days my first cycle and got 15 eggs!


----------



## SweetCarolina

We are doing a multi-cycle plan and so the money is already spent. I feel better knowing you stimmed for 13 days. The last 3 times, I think I stimmed for 12 days. Right now I am starting day 8 so there is plenty of time. PMA!!


----------



## Goldy

Wishing for you to have plenty follicles by the end of your stimming period!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Just got back from the dr. They actually measured two of my follicles today. Not very big but at least they are starting to grow. had a 7.7 on one side and a 9.7 on the other. Lining was 8.3. Not sure what estrogen is, will have to wait until they call me. They are keeping dose of 300 Follistim for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. I go back Monday morning. Unfortunately, the study I was participating in only gives you 2400IU of Follistim so now I have to pay for it. Thank goodness for my flex card that I decided to get this year. It has really come in handy. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## CanAmFam

Our second beta more than doubled thankfully. It came back as 457 so we are definitely still in the game. Ultrasound is 4/27 to look for sacs. Please have one healthy one in there! :woohoo:

Good luck all of you stimming through the weekend or nail biting for results.


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

We will doing an IUI on wednesday. I am totally excited about this cycle. I have a good feeling about this cycle :)...


----------



## SweetCarolina

So my lining was 9.6 and the biggest follicle was 12.8. will see what my estrogen is today. seems like my re doesnt do doses over 300 per day. it seems like I need to more to get things going good. This is after 10 days. getting worried.


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina - I don't know if mine were any bigger on the same day. Both my cycles are on the first post of my journal if you want to compare. I think it sounds ok...:thumbup:


----------



## SweetCarolina

Thanks babydrms. So far we are still going and my FS raised my meds t0 375 follistim. Tonight I have to start ganorelix and luveris. Any idea what these two are for? My estrogen went up to 233. If it hadn't went up, then FS would have canceled the cycle. So far we have only done 10 days so I know we can do a few more and it is ok. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## desperate4567

FET #1 4/18 and testing 4/30. Hoping for my +
2-3dt 1-8cell 1-7cell with AH


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

So tomorrow is the big day.. I will go in at 8:30am for the IUI.
I will TEST may 9th :)!.


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina said:


> Thanks babydrms. So far we are still going and my FS raised my meds t0 375 follistim. Tonight I have to start ganorelix and luveris. Any idea what these two are for? My estrogen went up to 233. If it hadn't went up, then FS would have canceled the cycle. So far we have only done 10 days so I know we can do a few more and it is ok. Thanks again for sharing.

Ganirelix inhibits your own LH so you don't ovulate - I dunno about the luceris, just suppose to be used with Gonal F is all I know...Springy would know. 



desperate4567 said:


> FET #1 4/18 and testing 4/30. Hoping for my +
> 2-3dt 1-8cell 1-7cell with AH

:wave: Hi desperate, I will add you in! Fx'f for you!



mrsbuckeye09 said:


> So tomorrow is the big day.. I will go in at 8:30am for the IUI.
> I will TEST may 9th :)!.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Mrsbuckeye - hope everything went good today.

Had another appointment today. My lining is 10.8 and the biggest follicle is 17. There was a 15, some 14's, some 13's, a 12, and then smaller. I was really excited to see some things taking off finally. My estrogen was 543. They are keeping me on the Follistim 375 for tonight and Thursday along with the Ganirelix and Luveris. I go back on Friday. When I came out of the room, one of the ivf nurses was smiling and kind of cheering me on. The other one was glad that I was smiling and said she heard some things were happening. It felt like I had my own cheerleading squad.


----------



## babydrms

SC - things are definitely moving along now!


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

My IUI went GREAT!.. everything went smoothly :)..I have high hopes for this cycle, I am thinking this is it!.....So I am in the TWW limbo now :happydance:!.

SweetCarolina - Glad you had a great appt, sounds like everything is going as planned :)!. before you know it will be having your :bfp:!...


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

babydrms said:


> So after going over AQ's thread from March, I decided we should do a new one. Why not have everyone in the Assisted Conception area, no matter what your doing - submit a tentative date of testing, whether you having IVF or IUI, and a few other details...maybe like your meds, protocol, number of follies and/or number of embies put back. Please add all the details because I am always curious (as I am sure others as well) when there is a BFP, how exactly someone got there!!
> 
> I will try to update this first page everyday as people get more information. Good luck everyone with your upcoming treatments! :dust: to you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> *April 3rd*
> *dde* - IUI #3 Clomid+trigger :bfn: :hugs:
> 
> *April 5th*
> *trying hard* - IUI #1 Clomid Follies: 1x(16.5), 1x(11) :bfn: :hugs:
> 
> 
> *April 6th*
> *Fallen Ambers* - IUI #5 Lupron+Menopur+Follistim Follies: 18 mature!!!
> 
> *April 9th*
> *mrsbuckeye09* - IUI #1 Clomid+trigger Follies: 2x(14) :bfn: :hugs:
> *Jacquelyn718* - IUI #2 (w/ DS) Clomid+trigger :bfn: :hugs:
> *lovinlife* - IVF BCP+Stim(?)+Lupron Trigger Embryo: Day 5 blast (5AA) :bfp:
> *Brittles* - IUI #2 w/ trigger Follies: 4x(23-25), 1x(19-20) :bfp:
> 
> *April 10th*
> *Bastetgrrl* - IUI#1 Gonal F Follies: 1 mature :bfp:
> 
> *April 12th*
> *denise.leah* - IVF #1 bcp+Lupron+Menopur
> 
> *April 16th*
> *phoenixrose* - IUI #3 Low dose Follistim :bfn: :hugs:
> *keepinthefaithx* - TI Clomid+Trigger
> *L4hope* - IUI#1 Clomid+Ovidrel Follies:1x(19) :bfn: :hugs:
> 
> *April 18th*
> *CanAmFam* - FET#2 BCP+Lupron Embryos: 3 :bfp:
> 
> *April 19th*
> *ttcfurrever* - IVF #2 Synarel+Gonal F+Menopur 14 eggies/10 fertilized OHSS - No Transfer FET next cycle
> *gigliblob* - IUI #1 Follies: 3 mature
> 
> *April 23th*
> *katrus78* - IVF #1 BCP+Follistim+Ganirelix Embryos x2 (HPT+!!)
> 
> *April 29th*
> *JulesJules100* - IUI #2 Gonal F+Trigger Follies x4
> 
> *April 30th*
> *desperate4567* - FET #1 - Embies: 3dt x2 (1 - 8 cell and 1 - 7 cell w/AH)
> 
> *April (at the end)*
> *LolaAnn* - TI Clomid
> *Jacquelyn718* - IUI #3 (w/ds) - Clomid+Trigger
> 
> *May 7th*
> *babydrms* - FET #1 BCP+Lupron (and lots of estrogen and progesterone!)
> *Springy* - IVF #1 Gonal F+Luveris+Ganirelix
> 
> *May 9th*
> *mrsbuckeye09* - IUI #2 clomid+trigger
> *Goldy* - FET #1
> 
> *May ???*
> *SweetCarolina* - IVF #1 Follistim+Luveris+Ganirelix



just to let you know i wasn't on clomid this cycle, i did Gonal F injections :)!..

Thanks for keeping us all updated, your doing a fab job :)!..


----------



## CanAmFam

Got our first ultrasound today.... triplets. 


Clearly numbers vary from person to person.

Doctor had.*I told you so* all over his face .


----------



## SweetCarolina

CanAmFam - that is awesome!! 

Mrsbuckeye - try to stay busy. It would be great if us Ohio girls all got BFP's. and everyone else too.

bbydrms - never been thru FET but it does sound easier than regular cycle. Now it's time to sit back and wait. GL!

afm - had another appointment today. lining is 12.1. biggest follicle on one side is 18 and other side is 15. I asked him how big he wanted them and he said one over 20 and anything over 17 is considered mature. So now I've got to stimulate tonight and most likely tomorrow. Another appointment tomorrow morning. He said he thinks I will be triggering sunday or monday which puts EC on Tuesday or Wednesday. The waiting sucks but it is really exciting. Our 8 year anniversary is May 22 and I am hoping for a nice present for both of us. :baby:

The nurse just called and said estrogen was 1575 so they lowered by dose of Follistim from 375 to 300 for tonight.


----------



## Springy

Sweet Caroline - the luveris is used with gonal f to improve egg quality. It doesn't help with quantity just quality.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Thanks springy, that is good to know. I just take what they tell me to and look it up later if I have questions.


----------



## Springy

Other than dosages your protocol was similar to mine so hopefully you have a successful retrieval and transfer :) 

Any questions ask away!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Yes Springy it does look quite similar. I hope I get awesome results like you also. This is my first IVF and hopefully my last. I would love for the IVF to work and have some frosties if later on we want more. The whole process is tiring but we gotta do what we gotta do. Here's hoping we can be bump bumpies!!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Had appointment yesterday also. The lady didn't really tell me anything other than my ovary was hiding. I think they were trying to stick that probe up to the moon through me. Goodness. Anyway, stimmed Saturday and will also Sunday, and another appointment on Monday morning with my regular doctor. I think the lady was trying to schedule me with her and I wasn't going for that. I prefer my normal doctor. Hoping to trigger tomorrow night because 3 shots a day is crazy. I am ready to get the show on the road.


----------



## julesjules100

That's a BFN for me this cycle sadly..... AF came on Sunday.


----------



## Goldy

julesjules100 said:


> That's a BFN for me this cycle sadly..... AF came on Sunday.

:hugs:


----------



## mylilone

I am sorry to hear that.. How many cycle have you been on? I hope you get your BFP next month.

Lots of Baby Dust!!


----------



## SweetCarolina

So I had appointment today. biggest follicle was 26.2 and lining was 12.3. estrogen at 4657. i take the trigger tonight at 12:15 am and go for EC on Wednesday.


----------



## babydrms

julesjules100 said:


> That's a BFN for me this cycle sadly..... AF came on Sunday.

:hugs: Sorry, do you have plans to try again...?



SweetCarolina said:


> So I had appointment today. biggest follicle was 26.2 and lining was 12.3. estrogen at 4657. i take the trigger tonight at 12:15 am and go for EC on Wednesday.

You had better start the high protein gatorade diet now. With an estrogen that high you are at risk for OHSS. What are you going to trigger with?


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

SC - good luck tomorrow.... is EC aka egg retrieval?....


----------



## julesjules100

Thanks ladies.

That was IUI#2. I was going to leave this month and take a break from all the drugs but have decided to go "mild" with IUI#3 this month. Going to do just 2 shots of gonal F (150 which I did last night and another on Weds) and the trigger and then just do baby asprin throughout to try to help the lining. We were going to do Viagra this month too (again for the lining) but I took the first one yesterday and it made me feel weird so going to "save" that for another cycle (and it's £180 for 28 pills!!!). Going to leave the Cylogest this cycle too. Here we go again. Sigh........


----------



## babydrms

julesjules100 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> That was IUI#2. I was going to leave this month and take a break from all the drugs but have decided to go "mild" with IUI#3 this month. Going to do just 2 shots of gonal F (150 which I did last night and another on Weds) and the trigger and then just do baby asprin throughout to try to help the lining. We were going to do Viagra this month too (again for the lining) but I took the first one yesterday and it made me feel weird so going to "save" that for another cycle (and it's £180 for 28 pills!!!). Going to leave the Cylogest this cycle too. Here we go again. Sigh........

I understand not waiting (coming from the girl who has done two fresh ivf cycles and a fet in less than four months!!)...we all just want that bfp!! Maybe "mild" will be the right cocktail. I have never heard of Viagra for lining, but it makes sense - it does increase blood flow. That is very expensive! Have you tried acupuncture? It is one of the things they always brag about - that it helps your lining. Just a thought. Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## SweetCarolina

SweetCarolina said:


> So I had appointment today. biggest follicle was 26.2 and lining was 12.3. estrogen at 4657. i take the trigger tonight at 12:15 am and go for EC on Wednesday.

You had better start the high protein gatorade diet now. With an estrogen that high you are at risk for OHSS. What are you going to trigger with?[/QUOTE]


I triggered with ovidrel. I was originally supposed to take 2 but they decided just 1 after my estrogen level was high. However, I was supposed to take ganirelix also and I didn't. Somehow I blocked that part from what I remembered. I called today and they said not to take it we would just move on. Now I am worried that I messed everything up. :dohh: Yay, just what I needed, more stress.


----------



## julesjules100

Yeah, its funny as I was adamant that I was going to wait this month but as soon as you get a BFN you just want to go again! Fingers crossed for you that this FET will work!

There's not much out there on Viagra for the lining (and I confused the pharmacist completely who thought I needed to use the tablets as a pessary (!)). Think I'm going to leave it for this cycle though as feel a little uncomfortable with it conceptually right now. I haven't tried acupuncture but think I should probably give it a go, especially as it's a natural intervention.


----------



## Springy

SweetCarolina said:


> I triggered with ovidrel. I was originally supposed to take 2 but they decided just 1 after my estrogen level was high. However, I was supposed to take ganirelix also and I didn't. Somehow I blocked that part from what I remembered. I called today and they said not to take it we would just move on. Now I am worried that I messed everything up. :dohh: Yay, just what I needed, more stress.

Sweet Carolina - I did not use the cetrotide on the day I triggered. On trigger day it was only the ovidrel at night then nothing the next day.


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina said:


> SweetCarolina said:
> 
> 
> So I had appointment today. biggest follicle was 26.2 and lining was 12.3. estrogen at 4657. i take the trigger tonight at 12:15 am and go for EC on Wednesday.
> 
> You had better start the high protein gatorade diet now. With an estrogen that high you are at risk for OHSS. What are you going to trigger with?Click to expand...


I triggered with ovidrel. I was originally supposed to take 2 but they decided just 1 after my estrogen level was high. However, I was supposed to take ganirelix also and I didn't. Somehow I blocked that part from what I remembered. I called today and they said not to take it we would just move on. Now I am worried that I messed everything up. :dohh: Yay, just what I needed, more stress.[/QUOTE]

Try not to stress too much - on my second fresh cycle I forgot to trigger completely!! I ending up doing it several hours late and it still turned out okay and I got 20 eggies. We're human, and this process isn't easy. The regiminesbecome exhausting. Let yourself off the hook on this one.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Thanks springy and babydrms. I would hate to think that one shot would mess everything up. I called and got vacation for next week. What's funny is that I never asked them whether it would be 3 or 5 day transfer and I never asked how many would be put back. I have a feeling it will be 2 since I am 34 and a half. All of their statistics look like they do 2 every time. 

My husband asked if he was needed for "extraction" the day of my collection. I had to laugh, what an odd way to put it. He said he is starting to get excited now so I am happy to hear that. He had asked before if I knew that they were going to put me out and I said yes, like I haven't read and researched this everyday for the last how many months.


----------



## babydrms

SC - I think it's better that they don't know how much time we really spend obsessing over all this!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Well, I got 3 eggs which I really don't understand. There were always so many when I had the u/s. I just hope that is all it takes. The nurse said ET could be Friday, Saturday, or Monday. I am sure Monday is out since we didn't get very many. On a separate note, I am pretty sure that I woke up during the procedure. It was very uncomfortable.


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina said:


> Well, I got 3 eggs which I really don't understand. There were always so many when I had the u/s. I just hope that is all it takes. The nurse said ET could be Friday, Saturday, or Monday. I am sure Monday is out since we didn't get very many. On a separate note, I am pretty sure that I woke up during the procedure. It was very uncomfortable.

So sorry things didn't turn out as you expected. You may have had more follicles, but there are never any guarantees there is an eggie inside, nor a guarantee that is mature. (on the little couple she had two follicles and both were empty :( )However, all it takes is one. So try and keep up the PMA - we're all cheering for ya!

Sorry you woke up!! That is traumatizing!


----------



## CanAmFam

try to not worry too much about the eggs. both of my collections were massive (with me very sick) .

i had a good amount of mature eggs of those collected, great amount fertilized ratio wise, but the useable ones afterward plummeted. First IVF we only ended up with 4 useable (2 used, 2 for FET) of 22 eggs (over 60 follicles drained). Second round ended up with 5, (2 used 3 for FET) of 31 eggs (near 100 of follicles drained... accompanied by extreme OHSS)

ive seen multiple smaller numbers (anywhere from 2-8eggs) ALL get used/ frozen for other folks so try to not fret yet. much better result than from my 'egg factory' with only a couple. 

Crossing fingers for you that those are your perfect 3. I hope your fertilization report is awesome!


----------



## Springy

Sweet Caroline - it is about quality not quantity. In my experience when you have a lower number of eggs they tend to be better quality and you don't see as much attrition from start to finish. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## SweetCarolina

So 2 of the 3 eggs fertilized and we are doing our transfer tomorrow at 11:00 am.


----------



## babydrms

Yayee for two, that's great!! Enjoy the weekend - put your feet up and let DH wait on you. Eat lots of pineapple (with the core).


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

Good Luck SC tomorrow :)!.. I know you will get your :bfp:!.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey just saw this thread babydrms. I'm testing May 7th if I can hold off that long. you know most of my details but FET with 2 day 3 embies put back 8 cells each.


----------



## babydrms

julesjules100 said:


> Yeah, its funny as I was adamant that I was going to wait this month but as soon as you get a BFN you just want to go again! Fingers crossed for you that this FET will work!
> 
> There's not much out there on Viagra for the lining (and I confused the pharmacist completely who thought I needed to use the tablets as a pessary (!)). Think I'm going to leave it for this cycle though as feel a little uncomfortable with it conceptually right now. I haven't tried acupuncture but think I should probably give it a go, especially as it's a natural intervention.

I found this - I think you should take the Viagra and you do use it as a pessary!! 

Phosphodiesterase Inhibitors  responsible for enzymatic degradation of molecules within the cells involved in generating energy for the cell to function. They have anti-inflammatory effects. Two phosphodiesterase inhibitorsSildenfil (Viagra) and Pentoxiphylline (Trental) have been shown to increase blood flow to the uterus. Viagra in the form of vaginal suppositories given in the dosage of 25 mg four times a day has been shown to increase uterine blood flow as well as thickness of the uterine lining. Significant improvement of the thickness of the uterine lining in about 70 percent of women treated. Successful pregnancy resulted in 42 percent of women who had previously experienced repeated IVF failures and who responded to the Viagra. Similar results were obtained when Trental was used in 400mg twice a day doses alone with vitamin E to treat women experiencing implantation failure associated with thin endometrium and elevated uterine NK cells. Animal studies have demonstrated that pentoxifylline prevents miscarriages in abortion-prone mice. Efficacy of pentoxifylline for treatment of recurrent pregnancy loss in human beings remains to be established.

https://www.reproductivemedicineinstitute.com/pages/pre-implantation


You doctor is on top of things - sounds cutting edge!!


----------



## CanAmFam

SweetCarolina said:


> So 2 of the 3 eggs fertilized and we are doing our transfer tomorrow at 11:00 am.

great! best of luck!:happydance:

ive tried pretty much everything following transfers, no bed rest, very strict bed rest, (not even showering for 3 days!) pineapple until my eyes blew up, walnuts (i now do not even want to ever see a walnut again... ) , acupuncture, no acupuncture, 2 weeks off after xfer, 1 month off ( before and aftrer Xfer... 

the only 2 times ive had a positive test were when i immediately went back to work after my transfer. had flat out negatives when i was trying to do everything possible to make it work.


i know that has no real scientific merit, but i think it told me that if it is going to happen, it's going to happen. no matter how much you do to ' help', it doesnt matter. just dont go out on a drinking binge! haha

hope your beta in a few days is great and you get the result you want!


----------



## SweetCarolina

So I am now PUPO. We got 1 grade 1 - 2 cell and 1 grade 3 - grade 3. He said it was grade 3 because of the shape. So now I wait.


----------



## Kelly9

CanAmFam I agree! It's going to happen if it does. and TRIPLETS! Yikes!!! Congrats.

Yay for pupo sweet carolina.


----------



## CanAmFam

Kelly9 said:


> and TRIPLETS! Yikes!!! Congrats.

 exactly. hah.


----------



## CanAmFam

SweetCarolina said:


> So I am now PUPO. We got 1 grade 1 - 2 cell and 1 grade 3 - grade 3. He said it was grade 3 because of the shape. So now I wait.

fantastic news! try your best to relax. there's a a longer wait when you put them in earlier, so sorry about that , but they are where they need to be. no incubation is better than in your uterus! crossing everything for you.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Anyone have any advice for the progesterone shots? That area is so sore. I ice it down before so I don't feel them but after it is horrible. The nurse said they won't switch to suppositories till after the pregnancy test.


----------



## CanAmFam

Are you switching sides each morning ? All I can suggest is switing sides and sticking in different spots on those sides each time. The first week is the worst, you tend to get used to it. Massage helps and stretching each day but I never found icing or heat helped me :( hang in there.


----------



## SweetCarolina

I haven't been switching sides because if it was going to hurt, I only wanted one side to hurt and not both. I wanted to try massage but it hurts to touch. I am still waiting on this bloating to go away.


----------



## babydrms

Sweetcarolina - First I would say, you need to switch sides and give it break. The tissue needs time to heal. Secondly, warm the oil after you draw it up in the syringe with a heat pack until it is atleast body temp. Next put the heat pad on the site immediately after the injection. While heating it rotate your hip/leg moving the muscle to get it to absorb. I'm two weeks in and it is pretty sore but these things have all helped.


----------



## SweetCarolina

I am curious when everyone thinks would be a good time to test. OTD is May 18th. I had a 2 embryos put back after 2 days which was 5/4/12.


----------



## babydrms

I would wait until atleast 8dp2dt (10dpo) so I think it would be the 12th...Did you test your trigger out? This is the soonest I have seen consistent and accurate results. Some people tesst everyday, some never. So personal.


----------



## SweetCarolina

I think the trigger is out. Line was very faint day after ET and next day even less. I didn't see anything today. I took the trigger Monday night at midnight or Tuesday morning I guess. So it has been almost a week.


----------



## babydrms

You should be good to go, to test when your ready and it is about 10dpo or more of course. - How is the PIO going?


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

I test yesterday and today got a :bfp: :).....


----------



## Kelly9

hey babydrms, this doesn't make much of a difference but this is my 1st FET not my second. Testing next on wednesday.


----------



## babydrms

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> I test yesterday and today got a :bfp: :).....

Congratulations!!! Woot! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! :happydance:



Kelly9 said:


> hey babydrms, this doesn't make much of a difference but this is my 1st FET not my second. Testing next on wednesday.

I'll fix it up - I was just guessing!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Yay mrsbuckeye. That is great. Did you do beta yet? I am getting excited. H & H 9 months to you.

Babydrms I took your advice and it is completely bearable now. Halleluah!

So I am just passing the time now. Lots of tv.


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina said:


> Yay mrsbuckeye. That is great. Did you do beta yet? I am getting excited. H & H 9 months to you.
> 
> Babydrms I took your advice and it is completely bearable now. Halleluah!
> 
> So I am just passing the time now. Lots of tv.

Great! So glad it is more tolerable!! Your going to wrap up our little thread with your bfp soon!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Boy that would be awesome.


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

I go in for a beta Wednesday :)....


----------



## Springy

You can update mine ... BFN :cry:


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> You can update mine ... BFN :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Goldy

Mrsbuckeye09 congrats

I got my BFP and waiting for 2nd beta's


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

Goldy said:


> Mrsbuckeye09 congrats
> 
> I got my BFP and waiting for 2nd beta's

have you got yours beta results yet?

I had my bloodwork at 8:30 this morning, and i havent' heard NOTHING...I think they wait to make calls toward the end of the day. I am so freaking nervous about it. I am PRAYING my numbers are good and high. I am pretty sure they are bc my lines on the hpt keeps getting darker :)!...


----------



## mylilone

Hi Ladies!!!

I just got a BFN on my first cycle on Femara and Ovidrel shot. I wanted to know if IUI would help get me pregnant next cycle? Please let me know if I should ask my doctor for IUI? What are chances of IUI being successfull.


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

mylilone said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I just got a BFN on my first cycle on Femara and Ovidrel shot. I wanted to know if IUI would help get me pregnant next cycle? Please let me know if I should ask my doctor for IUI? What are chances of IUI being successfull.

I know there is a greater chance of getting pregnant, so they try to get the sperms as close as to the eggs as they can... We got pregnant on our second try. 

Most of the time the first cycle of IUI does not work, it generally takes 2-4 cycles. Everyone is different so it may work for you on your first try. we did clomid the first cycle with a fail then we did gonal f with a bfp :)........


----------



## mylilone

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> I know there is a greater chance of getting pregnant, so they try to get the sperms as close as to the eggs as they can... We got pregnant on our second try.
> 
> Most of the time the first cycle of IUI does not work, it generally takes 2-4 cycles. Everyone is different so it may work for you on your first try. we did clomid the first cycle with a fail then we did gonal f with a bfp :)........

Congratulations on your BFP. May you have a H&H 9 months.. Thanks a lot for your input. Did you do two day IUI and did they actually check if you did ovulate? I am a little worried. People around me are getting pregnant and I am getting impatient :( I am 27 but feel like I need a baby and cannot wait to lose a chance. I am afraid my DH would say I am hurrying as he is very calm and quiet and thinks things will work if we try 3 cycles of Femara and Ovidrel as per the doctor.. The doctor said first cycle the chances will be 25 to 30% I am not sure about the second cycle. Did you also try without IUI first?

Lots of love


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

mylilone said:


> mrsbuckeye09 said:
> 
> 
> I know there is a greater chance of getting pregnant, so they try to get the sperms as close as to the eggs as they can... We got pregnant on our second try.
> 
> Most of the time the first cycle of IUI does not work, it generally takes 2-4 cycles. Everyone is different so it may work for you on your first try. we did clomid the first cycle with a fail then we did gonal f with a bfp :)........
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP. May you have a H&H 9 months.. Thanks a lot for your input. Did you do two day IUI and did they actually check if you did ovulate? I am a little worried. People around me are getting pregnant and I am getting impatient :( I am 27 but feel like I need a baby and cannot wait to lose a chance. I am afraid my DH would say I am hurrying as he is very calm and quiet and thinks things will work if we try 3 cycles of Femara and Ovidrel as per the doctor.. The doctor said first cycle the chances will be 25 to 30% I am not sure about the second cycle. Did you also try without IUI first?
> 
> Lots of loveClick to expand...

when I as on clomid I started it on cd3-7, took it for five days. After I finished my clomid I went in on cd11 to have a u/s that's when they told me to do tigger shot and I had a IUI after 48 hrs of the tigger shot.
Whe the clomid didn't work I went in for a cd 3 u/s to see if my ovaries were back to normal. I then started gonal f. They monitor you a lot closer when u are on injectables. So you may have 2 u/s before the actual IUI. They measure the eggs and how many you have. Sometimes they may lower or up the dosage with gonal f after the first u/s depending how u are reacting to the shots. They will do bloodwork to. I know I kept giving myself the gonal f until the night of the tigger shot. When they are doing the u/s they can pretty much tell when u should ovulate and will tell u to trigger when they think the timing is right. 
I know with with the gonal f I produce more eggs and bigger.


----------



## SweetCarolina

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> I go in for a beta Wednesday :)....

mrsbuckeye - how did the beta go?


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

It was a 65 :)...they wanted to see a 20 or better!.. I go in Friday to make sure they are raising :). I pray they are :).


----------



## SweetCarolina

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> It was a 65 :)...they wanted to see a 20 or better!.. I go in Friday to make sure they are raising :). I pray they are :).

Excellent. :happydance: I will say some prayers for you also.


----------



## mylilone

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> when I as on clomid I started it on cd3-7, took it for five days. After I finished my clomid I went in on cd11 to have a u/s that's when they told me to do tigger shot and I had a IUI after 48 hrs of the tigger shot.
> Whe the clomid didn't work I went in for a cd 3 u/s to see if my ovaries were back to normal. I then started gonal f. They monitor you a lot closer when u are on injectables. So you may have 2 u/s before the actual IUI. They measure the eggs and how many you have. Sometimes they may lower or up the dosage with gonal f after the first u/s depending how u are reacting to the shots. They will do bloodwork to. I know I kept giving myself the gonal f until the night of the tigger shot. When they are doing the u/s they can pretty much tell when u should ovulate and will tell u to trigger when they think the timing is right.
> I know with with the gonal f I produce more eggs and bigger.

Oh thats great. Things went good for you.. I will try to talk to my RE and see if they can put me on gonal F and get the IUI done.. :)

Take care of your health....


----------



## julesjules100

mylilone said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I just got a BFN on my first cycle on Femara and Ovidrel shot. I wanted to know if IUI would help get me pregnant next cycle? Please let me know if I should ask my doctor for IUI? What are chances of IUI being successfull.

Check out this link for percentage chances: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/fertilitytreatments/iui/#8 

This is my third IUI (1st clomid - BPN, 2nd 4x of 150iu gonal F every 3rd day fron CD2 - BFN, and 3rd, 3 days gonal F but at a slightly lower dose, TBC). Benefit of gonal F over clomid as that it doesn't have a negative effect on the lining plus for me, much better effect as had 4 follies in IUI2 (vs 1 on clomid).


----------



## mylilone

julesjules100 said:


> Check out this link for percentage chances: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/fertilitytreatments/iui/#8
> 
> This is my third IUI (1st clomid - BPN, 2nd 4x of 150iu gonal F every 3rd day fron CD2 - BFN, and 3rd, 3 days gonal F but at a slightly lower dose, TBC). Benefit of gonal F over clomid as that it doesn't have a negative effect on the lining plus for me, much better effect as had 4 follies in IUI2 (vs 1 on clomid).

Jules, Thanks a lot for the information. Yes, I had gone through it. I am getting a little impatient as AF is not arriving yet and I can't even step into the next cycle. I would love to go for IUI and why is that all IUI's dont work? I hoep you get your BFP this month and this is end of your two week wait month :)

I am going to ask the doctor for sure to check if I can get an IUI done this month. DH doesn't have any problem with the count. He is all healthy and good. I only thing is my ovulation....

Lots of Love and sending you :dust:


----------



## julesjules100

There are a million and one reasons why assisted conception techniques don't work; for IUI, all it is really doing is removing one step from the conception process by putting the sperm closer to the fallopian tubes (rather than naturally where it is deposited at the cervix), which is why the success rate is only c10% each time (naturally on average one has a c5% chance of conceiving each month). IVF has a higher percentage attached to it again as it's removing another step of the conception process and IVF with ICSI a little higher again.

Good luck on discussing a suitable treatment protocol with you doctor (and fingers crossed for us all for a BFP!) x


----------



## mylilone

Thanks a lot. I will have you in my prayers.. I hope we get our BFP's together :)

I will keep you posted about the results. Please post your outcomes.

Baby dust!


----------



## SweetCarolina

I did 2 IUIs and got pregnant both times but they both turned into chemical pregnancies.


----------



## Kelly9

Bfn for me.


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

SC - how you doing? when do you test?


----------



## SweetCarolina

I test the 18th but I am having no symptoms of anything. Just trying to stay positive and busy. Shouldn't be too hard since I have to go back to work tonite.


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

SC - I didn't and don't really have any symptoms now... I think the only thing that has stood out is my breast. They have got little sore, and bigger. I did have cramps right before the my :bfp: but i thought it was my af coming. 

I do now have cramps here and there still, but that's really all the symptoms have. 

Baby dust....


----------



## CanAmFam

Kelly9 said:


> Bfn for me.

Kelly, very sorry to hear :\ hang in there.


----------



## SweetCarolina

thanks mrsbuckeye. I am hoping it is just too early. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## julesjules100

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> I test yesterday and today got a :bfp: :).....

Congrats on your BFP! Quick question; how big were your follies on the day of the IUI?


----------

